# Renting a movie



## jheydt (Dec 16, 2008)

We just rented a movie and we have 30 days to view it.  It says that once you start watching you must complete it within 48 hours.  I would assume that only 1 person can view this movie and that say if I wanted to also watch this movie that I wouldn't be able to do it.

John


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I think. . .we've only done this once so I'm not sure . . . that you can view it as many times as you want in the 48 hours.  But that 48 hours starts when it's downloaded to the device.  We rented a movie and sent it to our Tivo and watched it on our TV together.  I don't think you could send it, even, to two different devices during the 48 hour period.  But I'm not sure about that. . .I didn't try.  It definitely went away on its own when the 48 hours was up.


----------



## VondaZ (Apr 21, 2009)

It's been a while since I have done it, but I am fairly certain that you have 30 days from the date of rental to watch the movie. So if you rent a movie and download it to a device, you have a 30 day window to watch the movie. Once you have started watching the movie, however, you will only have access to it for either 24 or 48 hours, depending on the movie.

You can only download a rental movie to one device. For purchased movies you can only download to two devices. I believe you can stream the movie on other devices in both cases.

Here is the Amazon Video Usage Rules page: http://www.amazon.com/gp/help/customer/display.html/ref=hp_lnav_dyn?ie=UTF8&nodeId=200572830. It doesn't make it absolutely clear that you still have 30 days after downloading to watch the movie, but I am fairly certain that this is how it worked for us when we rented some movies for a trip last year.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Things seem pretty clear to me. Here are some quotes from the link VondaZ provided that seem pertinent to the questions asked (bolding mine):

'Downloading: You may download videos you rent to one compatible download device, such as Kindle Fire, PC or TiVo box.* Once you have downloaded a rental video to a PC or TiVo, you may not watch it on any other device using the same Amazon.com account.

Once you have downloaded a rental video to Kindle Fire, *you may not download that video to another device or simultaneously watch it on more than one device using the same Amazon.com account*.

However, you may start watching a downloaded video on your Kindle Fire and *later stream* that video on another compatible device (as long as it isn't playing simultaneously on more than once device).

Click here for more information on how to download to PCs using the Unbox video player. Click here for more information on how to download to TiVo boxes.

Viewing Period: When you rent a video, your viewing rights are contained within two periods:
You must complete watching rental videos within a window (typically 30 days) from your payment of the rental fee. The length of this window can be found on the detail page or on a link from the detail page, such as the "Learn more about renting and buying" link on website detail pages.

*Once you begin watching the movie or TV show, you must finish watching it within a limited viewing period identified on the detail page (typically 24 or 48 hours)*. *This period begins when you start playback of the video.*


----------



## Michael Cavacini (Aug 2, 2010)

I used a recent special offer and rented a couple movies on my Fire HD. It's a great and affordable service. However, I've never tried it on a TV; sounds like a good idea.


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

Don't forget that the Fire HDs have that HDMI port, so you can connect to a flat screen and watch it (providing, of course, that the flat screen has an HDMI port also).


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Note that the Fire has a MICRO HDMI port, so you need the proper connector.  We have a regular HDMI wire on our TV and I have ordered an adapter.  Soon as it comes I'll experiment with streaming video through the Fire to the TV and report back.


----------

